# Printer only printing yellow



## OfficeBee

My HP Officejet 6500 Wireless printer prints fine on all documents except postcards.  

When I set up the page (in Microsoft Word or Excel) for a 4 X 6 postcard, the printer will only print in yellow.  If I change the settings back to a regular size paper, the black ink prints correctly.  (I have also changed the setting to "postcard" under the properties button in the print dialog box, as opposed to the default "general everyday printing" that offers only standard and legal size paper options.)

At the suggestion of another forum user I uninstalled and reinstalled the printer.  Unfortunately the problem persists.

I would like to print a large number of postcards for an advertising push this week, so any help is greatly appreciated.  

Thank you.


----------



## johnb35

Contact HP.  And you didn't have to make a separate thread on the same issue.


----------



## DCIScouts

How old is the printer?  If you're within the return policy of the store that you bought it from, your could also try seeing if they'll exchange it for you, since that seems to be a bit of a hardware issue with the printer...


----------



## OfficeBee

I will post the solution as offered by HP tech support so it may help someone else:

The solution was to not only change the paper settings within the document and in the printer dialog box, but in the printer folder as well.  

I had to go to the control panel, click on printers, right click on the printer I am using, and change the paper size and type there.  

Seems redundant to have to change this in three places, but it works.

HP tech support on chat was actually very helpful.  

I had tried to contact HP by phone but waited on hold for over ten minutes both yesterday and today.  That is when I decided to try the live chat support.  It was pretty much an instant connection.  I will use that service again.  I do miss the good old days of talking with another human, though


----------

